# Pigeon in Litter Box - ???



## athompson124 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pigeon help*

Let me start. I am a feral cat caregiver with four cat sites I attend to almost daily as well as work a full time job. I also have four cats of my own as pets. But I love all animals. And I take the position that if an animal crosses my path that needs help, I'll try to help it. Until a year ago, birds I came upon that needed help could be taken to a local animal hospital that had an arrangement with Gerda of Wildlife Rescue, but wonderful Gerda died last year and that option is no longer available. 

Anyway, one of my feral cat colonies is in my back alley in Baltimore City. Because they are close to my home, I keep a covered litter box in my back yard for the cats. About four weeks ago, I reached down to remove the top to clean it and much to my surprise, a pigeon was in there. He jumped out but from the poops, I knew he had been there for a day or so. So I cleaned it and checked back later and he was in there. I saw he had trouble flying so I kept him in a cage for about a week+ in my backyard. I thought he may have a sprained wing and keeping him caged for a week plus might rest it. So he seemed alert, active, hungry, and thirsty, and I made sure he had plenty of food and water, but he wanted out and that was pretty obvioius. He became really active when other pigeons ate at the feeder in my yard. So after a week +, I opened the cage door and he hopped out. When he saw me, he managed to fly to the top of my gate and then to my porch cover. So I thought he'd be alright. A few days later, he's back in the litter box. So I continued to make sure food was back there but he pretty much stayed in the litter box a week. But this past week, the weather turned brutally cold -- into the teens with windchill below 0 -- so I was worried about him freezing. 
So again, I caught him and this time put him in a cage in the window of my kitchen so he could watch the other birds and get sun and stay warm. But I don't know what's wrong with him or what else to do. My days do not have enough hours as it is. In addition to feeding the cat colonies, I have other wildlife at those sites I feed. So both my time and money go into this venture. So any suggestions?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi athompson,
firstly glad you took this little guy in when you spotted his difficulties.
He sounds either young & inexperianced with flying or he is sick.
Pigeons dont usually allow themselves to be caught otherwise.
Is it Eating & drinking ok ?
If you have a heating pad, set that on low and put it under half of the cage (so the bird can sit on the warm or cooler part).
Someone with more experiance will be along shortly with more advice but meantime it would be great if you could post a pic of the bird, and a close up pic of his poops. (no joke, a lot of folk on here can spot a lot of illnesses from those poops)


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for your concern for this little guy and welcome to Pigeon-Talk, you sound like you have a kind heart towards animals.

Best we start with a few photos of the bird in question and if you could also post up a photo of his fresh droppings, this would be helpful as well in trying to figure out what's going on with him. Please do keep him inside for the time being and also please do not let him free again until really ready, as he may be able to fly well enough to get away from you and some distance away, but not near well enough to evade predators and hunt for food. 

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## athompson124 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pigeon in litter box*

Thanks for suggestions. Will try to post pics this weekend. Currently at work and checking this site when I can.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe this pigeon if older sees the box as a good nesting site and wants to hang out in there..but his mate does not feel the same way..


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi athompson, 


Yes...as Dobato says -

Plus, a litter Box will have partasite eggs and germs enough to destroy any possibility of a future, if it has not done so already, and no Bird should ever be allowed anywhere near one, so, please, get him out of there now, and, bring him in where you can have him under observation, post images of him, images of his fresh poops, and, things can go from there.



Best wishes!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That is what struck me as well....there can be no _worse_ a place for a pigeon (or any wild/feral bird) than a cat litterbox. It really is somewhat amazing that she's still alive !

My guess is he/she is ill. So...besides the pics....can you answer some of these Q's ?:

1) Does he fluff up his feathers often ?

2) Does she seem sleepy, with eyes closed often ?

3) is there ANY sign of extrnal injury (scabs, scrapes, missing feathers, abrasions, etc.) ?

4) Do you have any medications on hand...antibiotics, etc ?

Thanks for saving her/him...you definitely did the right thing by bringing her inside.


----------



## athompson124 (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay, I just got home and checked your messages and will try to answer some questions that have been asked. I've seen him fluff up his feathers but not all that often. He doesn't seem sleepy; actually he's very alert. I see no injuries, though because of my lack of knowledge of pigeons I haven't held him much. I only hold him in getting him in and out of cage. But I've noticed nothing out of sorts. I do have antibiotics that I keep on hand for my cats but I guess it would work for pigeons if someone out there gives me advice on administration and dosage. I have a little amoxicillin in liquid form and then I buy fish antibiotics (100 in a bottle) that I administer in evaporated milk to my ferals when they are under the weather. It's not an ideal way but it works much better than doing nothing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Images?


Of him?

And, close-ups, of some fresh poops?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Next time you pick him/her up (use a towel and wrap him in a towel, like a burrito, with head sticking out), give a close exam of his body...chest, under-wings (pull the wings out gently, one at a time), legs, back, etc. I know you are not adept at hamdling birds...but a thorough exam is really necessary. You will likely have to move feathers aside as well, as these can often cover over a skin injury.


----------



## athompson124 (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay I've uploaded a couple of pictures. The poop picture is not a good picture and I'll try to post again with better picture. It seems it is a little more liquid than it has been but because I put a paper towel down for easy collection, it probably looks more liquid than it actually is. Pigeon is eating well. I'm giving him wild bird seed, crushed unsalted peanuts, rice, etc. He seems okay. I'll try giving him a more thorough exam this morning. I gave him a cursory exam when I changed the box a little while ago and found nothing wrong. Thank you all for your input. If this guy/girl gets better, it will be a because of a global effort.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a good picture of your bird. I would take that philodendron plant out of there, as they are poisonous if the bird were to be able to eat any of it.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, yes, a good shot of the bird, but you will need to delete the photo of the dropping and try again for a better shot. We are looking for a shot like in this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=527783&postcount=96

If you need to resize the photo, you can do this in Microsoft Paint, the free app that comes with all Windows systems. Just open the image and you will be able to resize it from the tab menu selects.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi athompson,



Yes, please try again for the poop images.


Close-up, well lit, in focus...and, sized to fit the format here if possible.


Pull the Peanuts, even if crushed...pull the Rice...

Just provide small size Bird Seeds for now.


I will guess your Bird has Canker...but, waiting on the images...



Phil
Lv


----------



## athompson124 (Dec 17, 2010)

I know this isn't the quality you were looking for but it's a little better. This is a first for me insofar as taking pictures like this. Neither me or the camera is set for up close shots like this. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay...see what you can do...


----------

